# New guy from the other side of the atlantic



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## JIMBOWNUT (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey Thomas,

What does 'a la prochaine' mean?

jimbownut


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Thomas. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to at!!!!!!!


----------



## d00ud00u (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks very much every one.



JIMBOWNUT said:


> Hey Thomas,
> 
> What does 'a la prochaine' mean?
> 
> jimbownut


The best translation would be "see you next time", that's a common friendly expression we're used to use between friends.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## d00ud00u (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks rycountryboy

How efficient is this forum, I posted a question yesterday and I had 10 answers within 3hours. This community makes a great job :wink:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

